# Best Texas lake for crappie?



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

So I'm looking to take the family on a guided Crappie trip. What is THE best lake for crappie in Texas. I was thinking Granger but what do you guys think?


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

I would get on Texas fishing forum and go to the crappie section and see what you can find out. I'm not a huge crappie fisherman but I would probably go to Rayburn, Toledo or Fork. Not ion any particular order. If you go to Rayburn I would hire Roger Bacon. I think his website is www.rogerbaconoutdoors.com Although I do think Toledo is hard to beat for crappie or bass. Fin and Feather would be a nice place to stay as well.


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have places on Fork and Toledo Bend. Both lakes are FULL of crappie. Problem with T.B. is you HAVE to keep all crappie you catch no matter what size. Don't count out Butch Terpe on lake Conroe. He catches fish!!!:texasflag


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

reba3825 said:


> I have places on Fork and Toledo Bend. Both lakes are FULL of crappie. Problem with T.B. is you HAVE to keep all crappie you catch no matter what size. Don't count out Butch Terpe on lake Conroe. He catches fish!!!:texasflag


I called him last year and the crappie report has been bad there for a few years. I'm hoping it rebounds soon. Thanks for the suggestions guys. (Conroe)


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

reba3825 said:


> I have places on Fork and Toledo Bend. Both lakes are FULL of crappie. Problem with T.B. is you HAVE to keep all crappie you catch no matter what size. Don't count out Butch Terpe on lake Conroe. He catches fish!!!:texasflag


What about using bigger jigs/plastics? It should filter out smaller ones...


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

Conroe fishing will rebound if they will let the hydrilla grow back. But I doubt the majority of the home owners will allow that.


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

cedar creek , lake tawakoni


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

I've heard Dallas lakes are good for crappie. Never fished them, though -- I imagine they get much more pressure than those in East Texas.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Granger lake in Central TX is very good.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

When it gets cold the Chicken Coop on Toledo Bend is hard to beat. Roy Sanford on the south end of Rayburn has been doing it forever and can accommodate your whole family.


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

Check out crappie dot com. Lots of great info on that site. 
Rayburn is my choice. Fork and toledo bend second.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Thanks!!! I appreciate the help.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Some very good crappie fishing on big Sam and Tbend


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Livingston and Cedar Creek. The crappie are hammering down at Livingston right now.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

dk2429 said:


> Livingston and Cedar Creek. The crappie are hammering down at Livingston right now.


 I have never fished for them at Cedar Creek but hear it is a very good lake. I haven't seen any crappie reports from mid lake on Livingston yet this year. I did see where Get the Net was catching a few up on the north end.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

i would say Raburn also. have fished Fork and TB also in the past. but only a few times. I usaully fish Conroe also. but there are no keepers right now. thats why Butch quit fishing for them. they have been restocking them the last few years threw a privite fund. 7-8 inches. should be good in the comming spring. good luck. SS


----------



## FishBroker (Jan 25, 2015)

Sam Rayburn and Toledo bend are two of the best no doubt. Winter time Toledo Bend wins hands down.


----------

